# Retro Shows You'd **Like** To See Back



## SayWhat?

OK, we've got RTN in some markets and the new Antenna TV coming. TVLand is mostly a waste, but they still run a few 70s series. Nick At Night has mostly moved away from older shows.

What shows from the 50s, 60s, 70s or 80s would you like to see come back?

Greatest American Hero
McHale's Navy
NYPD (Robert Hooks, Frank Converse)
Combat


Among many others.


----------



## AntAltMike

Mannix: It was TV Land's staple for nearly a decade.

The Man From U.N.C.L.E.

I'm Dickens, He's Fenster, the TV show that introduced us to John Astin, only has enough episodes to be run on weekends.

I miss that cornball "Insight" show. I heard that the church that owns it is reluctant to let it out because some of its current positions are inconsistent with the messages of some of the shows. Nevertheless, it has the most impressive list of guest stars of any show in TV history.

McHale's Navy is presently on _*RTN*_ (edit) weekdays at 5:00 PM in the eastern time zone. I think ThisTV still runs Bat Masterson in the morning. They should follow it with Maverick.

I'm surprised that no one is running NYPD Blue. I haven't been Sipowiczed out yet.

When I visited my mother on Thanksgiving, I was surprised to learn that one of her favorite shows is Good Times, with Jimmy Walker as JJ... Or is it JJ Walker, as Jimmy?

Book 'em, Dano. Murder One.


----------



## Maruuk

The old Route 66 format of 2 guys going from real town to real town seeking America. And using some real people from the towns in the show. I think the time is right for that kind of road trip drama. Small town America, real people, relevant stories. Could be great. Even blur the line between reality TV and drama.


----------



## Maruuk

Bring back Panic! A half hour show whose entire point was to shock the living crap out of you. Way cool!


----------



## juan ellitinez

U need streaming netflix or HULU +..


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I remember coming home from school and watching "Leave it to Beaver" it would be nice to let my kids watch that from beginning to end. I may even sit down and watch it with them. 

And no I never saw them first run.


----------



## dave1234

As a kid I liked "Rat Patrol", now I don't know why.  I'd love to see the man from U.N.C.L.E played back to back with NCIS.


----------



## SayWhat?

Hey, I always wanted a Jeep with a .50 Cal mounted in the bed.


----------



## Glen_D

AntAltMike said:


> McHale's Navy is presently on ThisTV weekdays at 5:00 PM in the eastern time zone. I think TV still runs Bat Masterson in the morning. They should follow it with Maverick.


McHale's Navy isn't on the local OTA-only This TV subchannel that serves my market (to the best of my knowledge), but they do have Bat Masterson early in the morning. At least McHale's Navy has been released on DVD.

Some of the show I would like to see:

Dennis the Menace (Jay North series)
Alfred Hitchcock Hour
Switch (Eddie Albert series)
The Misadventures of Sheriff Lobo
Tales of the Unexpected (1977 Quinn Martin series)
The FBI (Efram Zimbalist Jr. series)

If there was an RTV station in my market, I could probably knock out about three from that list, and I think Dennis the Menace was listed as being screened on the upcoming Antenna TV network, but there is no Tribune TV station in my market, so we probably won't see Antenna TV. None of the series on my list have been released on DVD.

TV Land and the This TV subchannel are the only services I know of that are available in my market that show any "classic" TV shows. The syndicated shows on the local OTA network affiliates in my market are virtually all past seasons of current network series, network series that recently ended production, or post-1980 sitcoms currently running nationally on one or more widely-available Cable/satellite service.


----------



## AntAltMike

Maruuk said:


> The old Route 66 format of 2 guys going from real town to real town seeking America. And using some real people from the towns in the show. I think the time is right for that kind of road trip drama. Small town America, real people, relevant stories. Could be great. Even blur the line between reality TV and drama.


We wouldn't buy it. A show about two guys without jobs driving from town to town in a Corvette would have to be seen as a show about two drug dealers. In fact, if anyone tried making any more Frankie and Annette movies, where all those kids had money but no jobs, we'd figure they were drug dealers, too.


----------



## SayWhat?

RTN's programming rotates quarterly. McHale's Navy was on earlier this year but is out of rotation now for the third and fourth quarters. Might be back the first of the year. Local stations can also alter the lineup from the national feed, so your local station might not carry a program in the same time slot if at all.

Quincy is another QM program they carry.

I thought ThisTV was all movies? Apparently, they've changed. I'm not sure we have an affiliate here.


----------



## Glen_D

SayWhat? said:


> I thought ThisTV was all movies? Apparently, they've changed. I'm not sure we have an affiliate here.


It's mostly movies, but they do have a few classic B&W series, mostly airing in the early A.M. The Outer Limits, Sea Hunt, Bat Masterson, Highway Patrol, Patty Duke, Mister Ed. They have Stargate: SG-1 on Sunday nights.


----------



## fluffybear

50'S

Make Room for Daddy
Donna Reed
Trouble with Father
4 Star Playhouse
Father Knows Best

60's

Green Acres
My Three Son's (pre-William Demarest)
Big Valley

70's

Soap
Taxi
Family
Eight is Enough

80's

Night Court
Hill Street Blues
LA Law
Lou Grant
Quincy
Switch


----------



## fluffybear

SayWhat? said:


> RTN's programming rotates quarterly. McHale's Navy was on earlier this year but is out of rotation now for the third and fourth quarters. Might be back the first of the year. Local stations can also alter the lineup from the national feed, so your local station might not carry a program in the same time slot if at all.
> 
> Quincy is another QM program they carry.
> 
> I thought ThisTV was all movies? Apparently, they've changed. I'm not sure we have an affiliate here.


McHales Navy, Rockford Files, Leave it to Beaver, & Kojak have been airing on on our local RTV station since it's inception. WSB could benefit from some rotation


----------



## cj9788

columbo


----------



## elaclair

I'm kinda surprised no one has mentioned 12 o'clock High.....loved that show!


----------



## SayWhat?

^^ I always hated that one, but RTN sometimes runs McMillan & Wife and Banacek.

There was another show called The Name of The Game that had a rotating cast that included James Franciscus and a few others.


----------



## MysteryMan

50s...Tightrope, 77 Sunset Strip......60s...One Step Beyond, The Avengers, Secret Agent (AKA Danger Man), The Prisoner, Star Trek (audio and video enhanced version), I Spy and Columbo.


----------



## SayWhat?

_One Step Beyond,_

Which reminds me of The Invaders.


----------



## Davenlr

SayWhat? said:


> _One Step Beyond,_
> 
> Which reminds me of The Invaders.


Im getting The Invaders from Netflix now. Lots of the shows I have seen mentioned above are available now on Hulu, Netflix, and other sites. I stream them all from my server using the PlayOn plugin, to my PS3.


----------



## cj9788

Emergency


----------



## AntAltMike

Glen_D said:


> McHale's Navy isn't on the local OTA-only This TV subchannel that serves my market (to the best of my knowledge), but they do have Bat Masterson early in the morning...


Oops. McHale's Navy is on RTN, not ThisTV.

This TV does have Highway Patrol (Ten-four! Ten Four! Send over a black and white. Set up a road block!), Sea Hunt (They came after me with spear guns... and knives!), Patty Duke ("They walk alike, they talk alike, at times they even..." Wait a minute! Nothing else rhymes with walk alike and talk alike. How did they do that?) and then Mr. Ed (Willlllll-burrrrrrr) from 5:00 AM to 7:00 AM



> Some of the show I would like to see:
> 
> ...Alfred Hitchcock Hour
> Switch (Eddie Albert series)


Hitchcock is on RTN at midnight. Switch was in RTN on weekends, but they might have recently dropped it. I'm the only person I know of who actually saw BOTH of the pilot episodes of The New Lawyers (which I think still runs on RTN on weekends at around 4:00 PM) first run in the mid 1960s.

Last I knew, RTN was available on clear MPEG Ku, so if it still is, and if you live where you can mount your own dish, I think a cheap Ku dish and receiver can commonly be had for a couple hundred dollars or so.


> Tales of the Unexpected (1977 Quinn Martin series)
> The FBI (Efram Zimbalist Jr. series)


Before Oprah, Phil and their low class "wanna-be"s took over the two hours before the local evening news, the QM productions of the 1960s and 1970s were the most desirable shows in those time slots. While I miss the enjoyment of watching them first run and first re-run, I think they might be boring by todays standards. The police investigative techniques were repetative and bland, and the pace was slow. We were accustomed to dramatic pauses before we had remote control, but we won't stand for them now. The Fugitive was a bust in rerun, not just because it was black and white, but we no longer are content to watch someone squirm or reflect.



> The syndicated shows on the local OTA network affiliates in my market are virtually all past seasons of current network series, network series that recently ended production, or post-1980 sitcoms currently running nationally on one or more widely-available Cable/satellite service.


Back in the 1970s, and at least into the beginning of the 1980s, first run shows were not available as syndicated reruns until the original series ended. That created a problem for Hawaii 5-0, because while it was still drawing well enough to renew it each year, it would have been more profitable to cancel it and take the smaller gross income but larger profit that syndication of the reruns would bring.


----------



## AntAltMike

cj9788 said:


> Emergency


I still can't buy the notion that a dorky little guy like Bobby Troup, who looks like a baby chicken that just popped through its egg shell, could have a real life babe of a wife like Julie London. I have a thing for foxy babes wearing Nurse Nancy costumes.


----------



## AntAltMike

MysteryMan said:


> ...77 Sunset Strip...


Fuggedabout any of the Warners Brothers detective shows from that ere: Hawaiian Eye, 77 Sunset Strip, Surf Side Six. WB ran them one Saturday afternoon several years ago and they were lame. Really lame.

TV Land tried running a 4 hour "boxed set" of Honey West episodes nearly a decade ago, but never ran another episode.


----------



## AntAltMike

SayWhat? said:


> ..RTN sometimes runs McMillan & Wife and Banacek.


The problem with carrying any of the Mystery Movies is that there aren't enough episodes to sustain them. Typically, each series only had seven episodes a year. I think there are only about 16 episodes of Banicek. Only Columbo has as many as 80 episodes, but acquiring the rights to all of them mught be complicated, because many of them were produced as specials a decade after the original series ended. McMillian and Wife shot just 40 episodes, and there are 46 McClouds. Quincy began as a Mystery Movie show.



> There was another show called The Name of The Game that had a rotating cast that included James Franciscus and a few others.


The rotating stars of that series were Tony Franciosa, Robert Stack and Gene Barry, who always played a guy with a handkercheif in his pocket. Critics say he always played the same guy. So what? So did John Wayne. So did Paul Lynde. So did Michael Ansara. So did James Garner. We liked the guys that they played.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dave1234 said:


> As a kid I liked "Rat Patrol", now I don't know why.


Thanks. 

The Rat Patrol was great. Both seasons are now available via streaming on Netflix. I'd like to see Mission Impossible added as well.


----------



## armophob

Ultraman


----------



## cj9788

Dragnet


----------



## SayWhat?

Emergency and Dragnet run daily on RTN along with Adam-12


----------



## cj9788

SayWhat? said:


> Emergency and Dragnet run daily on RTN along with Adam-12


Not in Miami for an E* sub without OTA 

In its Second Report and Order, Memorandum Opinion and Order and Second Further Notice of Proposed Rulemaking, released March 27, 2008, DISH Network was ordered to carry WHDT by the Federal Communications Commission. To date, DISH Network has failed to comply with the Order and WHDT is not available to DISH Network subscribers.


----------



## Herdfan

I'd like to see a Chuck Lorre version of _Three's Company_.


----------



## yosoyellobo

AntAltMike said:


> I'm Dickens, He's Fenster, the TV show that introduced us to John Astin, only has enough episodes to be run on weekends.


Was thinking of this show but did not remember the name.


----------



## AntAltMike

cj9788 said:


> Not in Miami for an E* sub without OTA
> 
> In its Second Report and Order, Memorandum Opinion and Order and Second Further Notice of Proposed Rulemaking, released March 27, 2008, DISH Network was ordered to carry WHDT by the Federal Communications Commission. To date, DISH Network has failed to comply with the Order and WHDT is not available to DISH Network subscribers.


I'd like to see the relevant excerpts of that Second Report and Order, Memorandum Opinion and Order, and the Notice of Proposed Rulemaking to see if I agree with WHDT's interpretation of their legal force.

I also am not sure that the DBS provider has to carry the subchannels, which might still leave ThisTV and RTV out for DBS satellite customers.

A DBS satellite provider does not have to carry a station unless and until the broadcaster provides a quality signal level at the DBS provider's Point of presence. I think it is -4dBmV for some frequencies, and 0dBmV for others. What is WHDT's present legal position regarding this alleged failure to comply by DISH Network?

I see that my local Comcast has the RetroTV and ThisTV subchannels numbered in the 200s, whereas the primary channels are mapped to their historic, and now virtual, channel numbers. My 84 year old mother never surfs above about channel 70, so she will never find them.


----------



## Glen_D

AntAltMike said:


> I also am not sure that the DBS provider has to carry the subchannels, which might still leave ThisTV and RTV out for DBS satellite customers.


Not all the local digital subchannels are available through Time Warner, the dominant CATV provider in my city, nor through Grande Communications, a regional overbuilder that also serves some areas, including my neighborhood. I don't think U-verse offers _any_ of the local subchannels, at least they didn't last time I checked.

If the local pay-TV services don't have to offer local broadcast digital subchannels, I would expect the DBS services don't have to, either.


----------



## fluffybear

AntAltMike said:


> Back in the 1970s, and at least into the beginning of the 1980s, first run shows were not available as syndicated reruns until the original series ended. That created a problem for Hawaii 5-0, because while it was still drawing well enough to renew it each year, it would have been more profitable to cancel it and take the smaller gross income but larger profit that syndication of the reruns would bring.


Not necessarily, I can think of a number of first-run shows which entered their reruns into syndication before the show was canceled during the 1970's. I believe there was licensing issue though which required them to tweak their title slightly thus not confusing the original with the reruns (ex. Emergency One and Happy Days Again).
We can even go back prior to this and we will find Gunsmoke reruns were cut in half and put out under the name Marshall Dillon.

As a matter of fact, Hawaii Five-0 entered syndication prior to it's cancelation and was released under the name McGarret. Given, this was in the shows final year on CBS but by that time the television climate had changed and selling 1 hour shows was a lot of easier. The real problem you had prior to that was Licensing and the number of stations out there available to carry syndicated programming.


----------



## Dish97

Mr. Terrific
Capt. Nice
My Mother The Car
Pete and Gladys
The Second Hundred Years
Its About Time

All for laughs of course! :lol::lol:
Got to be some of the worst shows ever!


----------



## BattleScott

The Odd Couple.

That's Incredible.


----------



## runner861

The Rockford Files entered syndication initially as Jim Rockford: Private Investigator.

I'd like to see The FBI and The Fugitive, as well as The Waltons.


----------



## Marlin Guy

The Big Valley w/Megan Fox (always in riding pants) as Audra
Eight is Enough w/ the Nadya Suleman
Lost in Space w/ Paris Hilton as Penny and Chaz Bono as the robot


----------



## armophob

Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## cj9788

Glen_D said:


> Not all the local digital subchannels are available through Time Warner, the dominant CATV provider in my city, nor through Grande Communications, a regional overbuilder that also serves some areas, including my neighborhood. I don't think U-verse offers _any_ of the local subchannels, at least they didn't last time I checked.
> 
> If the local pay-TV services don't have to offer local broadcast digital subchannels, I would expect the DBS services don't have to, either.


Ah but some do for example E* carries WAWS's sub channel for RTN in Jacksonville Fl. They also carry WSFL's sub channel in Miami.

WHDT the RTN in Miami is not a sub channel. In fact it was the first all digital televison station in the US. It began broadcasting HDTV in 2001. It was an Independent station till it became affiliated with RTN in 2010.


----------



## fluffybear

Let me add one more to my list:

Kung Fu


----------



## fluffybear

armophob said:


> Tony Orlando and Dawn


Can not forget The Captain & Tennille Variety Hour


----------



## BattleScott

fluffybear said:


> Can not forget The Captain & Tennille Variety Hour


No matter how hard you try...


----------



## fluffybear

BattleScott said:


> No matter how hard you try...


Come on! The Captain and Tennille Variety Hour was no where near as bad the Brady Bunch Variety Hour or possibly Shields and Yarnell


----------



## AntAltMike

fluffybear said:


> Can not forget The Captain & Tennille Variety Hour





BattleScott said:


> No matter how hard you try...


I forget which one was The Captain and which one was The Tennille.


----------



## AntAltMike

BattleScott said:


> The Odd Couple....


You assume you'd like to see it. Do you have any idea what happens when you assume?


----------



## Maruuk

Actually Todd & Buzz got jobs in each new town they rolled into. Nowadays they'd have to be driving their Corvette through China or India to achieve that.

"We're looking for America."

"Oh ya, that got shipped out to Bangalore last week."


----------



## trh

The Saint
The Avengers


----------



## joshjr

Dennis The Menace w/ Jay North
Rin Tin Tin K-9 Cop (Katts & Dog Canada Name) (1988 TV Series)
Zorro (1990 TV Series)


----------



## AntAltMike

There is a whole slew of 1950s -1960s TV shows that will never be shown because someone once made a decision to clear out a warehouse and sent the only copies off to the dump. I had seen a list a couple of decades ago, but don't remember any of them.


----------



## alm

A bit off topic but WRAL out of Raleigh NC, a CBS affilate, began broadcasting a HDTV signal in 1999. In 1996, WRAL-TV filed the first application in the nation for a license to operate a high-definition television station. On June 19, the FCC granted WRAL-TV the first experimental HDTV license in the country. Complete story/history at http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/story/1069461. Feel a little proud as I lived in the Raleigh at the time all this was going on and was able to experience the first NFL game broadcast in HD.


----------



## ndole

Even though it's way before my time, I can remember watching old Jhonny Quest re-runs. I LOVED that show. More recently there's a spoof/spinoff show on AdltSwm called The Venture Bros. which definitely scratches that itch. Great character development.


----------



## Tom Robertson

AntAltMike said:


> There is a whole slew of 1950s -1960s TV shows that will never be shown because someone once made a decision to clear out a warehouse and sent the only copies off to the dump. I had seen a list a couple of decades ago, but don't remember any of them.


We might be thinking of different events, but I know NBC went thru this at one point. A lot of good stuff was dumped, including many classic Johnny Carson episodes. Really, really stupid move.

There are many, many great shows listed in this thread. I'd love to see rotations of many of them. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

trh said:


> The Saint
> The Avengers


How about _The Saint_ from the '30s?


----------



## Nighthawk68

Hawaii Five-O
The Odd Couple
Police Squad!


----------



## Drucifer

You mean new versions of old shows?



SayWhat? said:


> _You mean new versions of old shows?_
> 
> *NO!!!!* I despise remakes!!
> 
> I mean the originals.


Well then.

It is none


----------



## SayWhat?

_You mean new versions of old shows?_

*NO!!!!* I despise remakes!!

I mean the originals.


----------



## AntAltMike

alm said:


> A bit off topic but WRAL out of Raleigh NC, a CBS affilate, began broadcasting a HDTV signal in 1999. In 1996, WRAL-TV filed the first application in the nation for a license to operate a high-definition television station. On June 19, the FCC granted WRAL-TV the first experimental HDTV license in the country. Complete story/history at http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/story/1069461. Feel a little proud as I lived in the Raleigh at the time all this was going on and was able to experience the first NFL game broadcast in HD.


In November of 1998, I installed two test reception antennas for Microsoft to support two of their test reception locations of the first broadcast digital something-or-other. I'm not sure what it was the first of, but it was a special on Andrew Lloyd Webber. I think it was transmitted on channel 35, and I think it was coming from WRC's tower at American University.

Microsoft was piggybacking some non-video data stream, and they were apparently successful at receiving and processsing it at the Rockville, Maryland reception site but not at the Columbia, Maryland one.


----------



## SayWhat?




----------



## trh

Tom Robertson said:


> How about _The Saint_ from the '30s?


I have heard some of the old radio show with Vincent Price as Simon Templar. But his voice seemed weird in that part. Roger Moore is the man I always envision as The Saint.


----------



## trainman

AntAltMike said:


> There is a whole slew of 1950s -1960s TV shows that will never be shown because someone once made a decision to clear out a warehouse and sent the only copies off to the dump. I had seen a list a couple of decades ago, but don't remember any of them.


Most if not all filmed and taped prime-time shows survive. It's mainly daytime/late-night programming, such as game shows, talk shows, newscasts, and sporting event broadcasts, that are gone -- they were felt to have little or no rerun value, either by the network or by the production company.

In many cases, it wasn't that there was a decision made one day to clear out a warehouse; it was that it was an ongoing policy by the networks to reuse videotapes after a show had aired (in the '50s and '60s, videotape was _extremely_ expensive), so the shows never went into storage in the first place.

There are some exceptions: Mark Goodson and Bill Todman saved copies of most (but not all) of their game shows, which became the core of the Game Show Network when it went on the air. Carson Productions began saving "The Tonight Show" circa 1973. Vanderbilt University has its own archive of network newscasts. Some sporting events were saved by private collectors -- for example, NBC's broadcast of Game 7 of the 1960 World Series was found in a vault belonging to Bing Crosby earlier this year.


----------



## kfcrosby

I did not see this one make the list:

Lost in Space


----------



## WhoRu

Nitehawk^ said:


> Hawaii Five-O
> The Odd Couple
> Police Squad!


Yes, Police Squad!

In honor of the recently passed Leslie Nielson

"We've got men working round the clock..."


----------



## Cholly

Spenser - For Hire
La Femme Nikita (with Peta Wilson)
Las Vegas
Maverick (Jim Garner)
Mission Impossible (Peter Graves, Martin Landau)
WKRP 
Taxi
Night Court
Dick Van **** Show
Broadway Open House 
Wide Wide World


----------



## Marlin Guy

Nitehawk^ said:


> Hawaii Five-O


http://www.cbs.com/primetime/hawaii_five_0/


----------



## SayWhat?

Maverick is still running on the Westerns Channel


----------



## Paul Secic

SayWhat? said:


> OK, we've got RTN in some markets and the new Antenna TV coming. TVLand is mostly a waste, but they still run a few 70s series. Nick At Night has mostly moved away from older shows.
> 
> What shows from the 50s, 60s, 70s or 80s would you like to see come back?
> 
> Greatest American Hero
> McHale's Navy
> NYPD (Robert Hooks, Frank Converse)
> Combat
> 
> Among many others.


The Jack Benny Show
The Real McCoys
77 Sunset Strip
Honey West
Get Smart
Our Miss Brooks
Sky King
The Naked City
Bob Hope Show
Texaco Show

I could go on & on.


----------



## Paul Secic

SayWhat? said:


> RTN's programming rotates quarterly. McHale's Navy was on earlier this year but is out of rotation now for the third and fourth quarters. Might be back the first of the year. Local stations can also alter the lineup from the national feed, so your local station might not carry a program in the same time slot if at all.
> 
> Quincy is another QM program they carry.
> 
> I thought ThisTV was all movies? Apparently, they've changed. I'm not sure we have an affiliate here.


McHale's Navy is on HULU free.


----------



## d.glen

I liked to watch the Fugitive when A&E ran it years ago.


----------



## Paul Secic

AntAltMike said:


> I'd like to see the relevant excerpts of that Second Report and Order, Memorandum Opinion and Order, and the Notice of Proposed Rulemaking to see if I agree with WHDT's interpretation of their legal force.
> 
> I also am not sure that the DBS provider has to carry the subchannels, which might still leave ThisTV and RTV out for DBS satellite customers.
> 
> A DBS satellite provider does not have to carry a station unless and until the broadcaster provides a quality signal level at the DBS provider's Point of presence. I think it is -4dBmV for some frequencies, and 0dBmV for others. What is WHDT's present legal position regarding this alleged failure to comply by DISH Network?
> 
> I see that my local Comcast has the RetroTV and ThisTV subchannels numbered in the 200s, whereas the primary channels are mapped to their historic, and now virtual, channel numbers. My 84 year old mother never surfs above about channel 70, so she will never find them.


Here in the San Francisco DMA channel 20 has a sub channel with Spanish programs and Dish carries it.


----------



## txtommy

d.glen said:


> I liked to watch the Fugitive when A&E ran it years ago.


Fugitive is on top of my list.
Also:
Jackie Gleason
Red Skelton
Wanted Dead or Alive
Alfred Hitchcock
Car 54 Where Are You?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

cj9788 said:


> Emergency


+1

Courtship of Eddies Father
Family Affair


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## cj9788

Hutchinshouse said:


> Six Million Dollar Man


+1

aLSO BIONIC WOMAN AND WONDER WOMAN WHEN SHE WAS WORKING IN THE DEPARTMENT OF WAR DUING THE 1940'S. i THINK LYLE WAGNER WAS THE COSTAR.


----------



## fluffybear

How about:

House Calls
Trapper John MD
Family 
Chips


----------



## fluffybear

Sounds like we have the making of a good cable channel.

Only problem is Viacom would end up buying it out and filling the schedule with Roseanne & a bunch of pointless reality shows!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

A lot of great shows


----------



## cj9788

fOR WHO MENTIONED wkrp i BELIVE THEY DO NOT SHOW THAT ANYWHERE BECAUSE OF THE MUSIC RIGHTS.


----------



## SayWhat?

WKRP ran just recently on WGN's Retro Sunday Night which they've now dropped.

House Calls would be good (Wayne Rogers, Lynn Redgrave)

Temperatures Rising (Cleavon Little)


----------



## jerry downing

Hill Street Blues
Wagon Train
Bonanza (The full version, not the watered down version we get now in order to make room for more advertising.)


----------



## SayWhat?

If you get RTN, Wagon Train runs mid-day Sundays.


----------



## tonymus

Don't forget the Burns & Allen Show.


----------



## cj9788

Sorry if already mentioned but I would not mind Columbo or Rockford Files.


----------



## ndole

It wasn't that long ago, but I really miss "Profiler".


----------



## Nick

This collective stroll down television's _memory lane_ is little more than (not then) an exercise in <I Love Lucy> mental back-scratching. Truth is, <Twilight Zone> while we all have our faves from days gone by, few of us <X-Files> would exchange today's shows for the dusty old faded <Andy Griffith> color and mono shows from the ancient past.

Just my two pesos.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Hutchinshouse said:


> Six Million Dollar Man


"Gentlemen, we can rebuild him, we have the technology......we have the capability to make the worlds first bionic man.......Steve Austin will be that man......better then he was before.......better, stronger, faster".


----------



## AntAltMike

One thing to remember about most of these shows is that they stopped running as reruns when they couldn't generate enough advertising revenue to justify their continuation. Basically, anyone who controls any TV bandwidth can make more money by using it to run Kevin Trudeau infomercials than 40 to 60 year old, black and white TV programming.


----------



## Paul Secic

Cholly said:


> Spenser - For Hire
> La Femme Nikita (with Peta Wilson)
> Las Vegas
> Maverick (Jim Garner)
> Mission Impossible (Peter Graves, Martin Landau)
> WKRP
> Taxi
> Night Court
> Dick Van **** Show
> Broadway Open House
> Wide Wide World


Dick Van **** Show is on HULU, so is WKRP.


----------



## Paul Secic

SayWhat? said:


> If you get RTN, Wagon Train runs mid-day Sundays.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wagon Train was one of my favorites!
> 
> Checkmate
> Riverboat


----------



## Mavrick

WKRP
CHiPs
Greatest American Hero


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Mavrick said:


> WKRP
> *CHiPs*
> Greatest American Hero


CHiPs rules!


----------



## AntAltMike

Was there ever a single episode of CHiPs where someone _didn't_ yell, "It's going to blow!" just before a damaged motor vehicle's gas tank blew up?


----------



## subeluvr

Wanted: Dead or Alive (Steve McQueen)
Have Gun Will Travel
Pretty much any westerns of that era

Spenser... for sure
Combat
Rat Patrol
Outer Limits (the original)
St. Elsewhere
LA Law
Hill Street Blues


----------



## SayWhat?

> Have Gun Will Travel
> Pretty much any westerns of that era


HGWT and 'Lawman' are running daily on the Westerns channel.


----------



## Glen_D

AntAltMike said:


> One thing to remember about most of these shows is that they stopped running as reruns when they couldn't generate enough advertising revenue to justify their continuation. Basically, anyone who controls any TV bandwidth can make more money by using it to run Kevin Trudeau infomercials than 40 to 60 year old, black and white TV programming.


I would expect what is offered in the way of syndicated programming to come down to $$$. And, of course, infomercials pay the TV stations to air their programs. Plus, much of the population wasn't alive when those older series were in production, and maybe they just wouldn't be that interested in a lot of those shows.

But what I don't understand is how much advertising revenue can actually be generated by screening multiple episodes of current or recent TV series per day everyday on multiple Cable/satellite networks, and then have local OTA stations (like the ones in my market) that seem to choose syndicated TV shows based on what is currently being screened on those Cable/satellite networks. In many cases, these shows have also been released on DVD sets. So I have to wonder how many people are really tuning in to this stuff on TV when it's at the point of saturation?

I think that's part of what makes some of these classic series so appealing to me -- the scarcity of screenings. Plus, they seem less likely to be offered on DVD than many of the newer series. I don't think many of the older series ever got the airplay in syndication that some of the more recent series have.


----------



## subeluvr

SayWhat? said:


> HGWT and 'Lawman' are running daily on the Westerns channel.


Don't get that channel and not interested in increasing my DTV expenses


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Hutchinshouse said:


> CHiPs rules!


"LA 15 seven mary 3 and 4......."


----------



## SayWhat?

> But what I don't understand is how much advertising revenue can actually be generated by screening multiple episodes of current or recent TV series per day everyday on multiple Cable/satellite networks,


I can almost recite the script of 'Scrubs' along with the actors.


----------



## ffemtreed

Mr. Ed and Dawsons Creek


----------



## Paul Secic

SayWhat? said:


> HGWT and 'Lawman' are running daily on the Westerns channel.


Do you mean Encore Westerns?


----------



## Church AV Guy

Anyone remember "Search"?


----------



## AntAltMike

I remember "The Man and the Challenge", because the star of the show looked something like my father.

But now that I've read some comments criticizing it on IMDB, I think it should be used as a basis for new episodes of Mystery Science Theater.


----------



## cj9788

I wouldn't seeing Cagney & lacy, Newhart and Kate & Allie


----------



## trainman

ffemtreed said:


> Mr. Ed and Dawsons Creek


You have very diverse tastes in television programming.


----------



## SayWhat?

Speaking of old westerns and train men, anybody remember Iron Horse?


----------



## BattleZone

Glen_D said:


> But what I don't understand is how much advertising revenue can actually be generated by screening multiple episodes of current or recent TV series per day everyday on multiple Cable/satellite networks, and then have local OTA stations (like the ones in my market) that seem to choose syndicated TV shows based on what is currently being screened on those Cable/satellite networks. In many cases, these shows have also been released on DVD sets. So I have to wonder how many people are really tuning in to this stuff on TV when it's at the point of saturation?


According to the numbers, yes, they really are. If they weren't, they wouldn't be able to sell advertising...


----------



## subeluvr

SayWhat? said:


> Speaking of old westerns and train men, anybody remember Iron Horse?


Dale Robertson?


----------



## SIvie1

ALF.


----------



## jerry downing

SayWhat? said:


> Speaking of old westerns and train men, anybody remember Iron Horse?


I remember that he won a railroad in a poker game but not much else.


----------



## Maruuk

You're not mixing Iron Horse up with Railroad Detective are you? Now we're delving into the extreme wacko fringe of retro TV! Be afraid, be very afraid...

How about Science Fiction Theater with your host, Truman Bradley? Deeper and deeper into the murky periphery...

Wish they'd bring back Amos n' Andy! That rocked! "I got's the carbulater hooked into da combustulator deah, Andy!"


----------



## SayWhat?

^^^ Nuh-Uh.....



> The Iron Horse is an American Western television series that appeared on ABC from 1966 to 1968. It featured Dale Robertson as fictional gambler-turned-railroad baron Ben Calhoun.
> 
> The plot centered on Calhoun's poker game-win of the incomplete Buffalo Pass, Scalplock, & Defiance Railroad and his wide-ranging attempts to finish the line despite obstacles that were ever-present.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Iron_Horse_(TV_series)

It's only showing 43 episodes though so it might have to run in a variable timeslot with other rotating shows.

And then of course, there was "The Wild, Wild West" and the exploits of Artemus Gordon and Jim West in their pursuit of such villains as Dr. Miguelito Loveless.

I wish I was in programming and didn't have to worry about rights, royalties and ratings. Guess I'll just have to keep buying DVDs and program my own TV.


----------



## Maruuk

I thought Calhoun was the lawyer!


----------



## Paul Secic

cj9788 said:


> I wouldn't seeing Cagney & lacy, Newhart and Kate & Allie


Newheart and The Bob Newheart Show are on HULU.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Paul Secic said:


> Newheart and The Bob Newheart Show are on HULU.


And a lot of these shows mentioned are available on DVD as well as on line (Netflix, HULU, etc.)


----------



## fluffybear

TheRatPatrol said:


> And a lot of these shows mentioned are available on DVD as well as on line (Netflix, HULU, etc.)


and so is 90% of the content on the premium movie channels.

Yes, many of these are available online and DVD but I think the point here is that these are shows which people would not mind watching again over all these channels running "Fresh Prince", "the Unit", & "Law and Order: SVU" reruns..


----------



## SayWhat?

I'd still like to see the first season or two of "The John Larroquette Show". I have one or two episodes on DVR from years ago when they ran on TVLand. I'm not sure it'll ever be on DVD from what I've heard about the disputes with NBC over how they botched the show's content in later seasons.


----------



## sigma1914

fluffybear said:


> and so is 90% of the content on the premium movie channels.
> 
> Yes, many of these are available online and DVD but I think the point here is that these are shows which people would not mind watching again over all these channels running "Fresh Prince", "the Unit", & "Law and Order: SVU" reruns..



Hey now! I loved Fresh Prince & still do. Ashley (Tatyana Ali) got very pretty as she grew up on TV.


----------



## SayWhat?

Somebody mentioned "Search". I want to say Eddie Albert but I'll have to look it up later.

But I also remembered "Sledge Hammer"; 'Trust me. I know what I'm doing'


----------



## fluffybear

SayWhat? said:


> Somebody mentioned "Search". I want to say Eddie Albert but I'll have to look it up later.
> 
> But I also remembered "Sledge Hammer"; 'Trust me. I know what I'm doing'


Eddie Albert & Robert Wagner starred in Switch (mid-70's)


----------



## AntAltMike

A detective show bearing the title "Search" ran in the 1972-1973 season and rotated has-beens Burgess Meridith, Hugh O'Brien and Tony Franciosa.

I liked Valentine's Day (1964-1965), starring Franciosa and featuring Jack Soo.


----------



## SayWhat?

Yeah, it's coming back to me now. Meridith was a "Q" or "M" type character and the others were field operatives that kept in contact with a medallion or ring that doubled as a tracking device, camera. and bio-metric monitor.


----------



## subeluvr

Going way back... *Burke's Law* and *Honey West*

Wouldn't mind a year or two of *The Fugitive*

Really liked *The Equalizer*... well written and great musical score.

Like to see *Miami Vice* back on a free channel for a year or so.

Big fan of *Banacek*.


----------



## fluffybear

subeluvr said:


> Going way back... *Burke's Law* and *Honey West*
> 
> Wouldn't mind a year or two of *The Fugitive*
> 
> Really liked *The Equalizer*... well written and great musical score.
> 
> Like to see *Miami Vice* back on a free channel for a year or so.
> 
> Big fan of *Banacek*.


2 or 3 episodes of Banacek were floating on RTV for a while last year. I know there are more (15 or 16 in all) but every time I turned it on, it was always the same episodes.
Banachek has to find the missing Wedding Carriage which disappeared from a shipping container and a massive computer system is missing from a well protected building.

Hopefully, RTV will get around to showing the remaining episodes as I rather liked the show.


----------



## SayWhat?

The Equalizer was like so many other shows, they couldn't leave the format alone. The first couple of season, you really didn't know anything about him other than that he was a former operative. The character evolution was fine for a while as they added some background as to which agency and so on but there was still a lot of mystery.

But then they brought his kid in and it was all downhill from there.


----------



## fluffybear

SayWhat? said:


> The Equalizer was like so many other shows, they couldn't leave the format alone. The first couple of season, you really didn't know anything about him other than that he was a former operative. The character evolution was fine for a while as they added some background as to which agency and so on but there was still a lot of mystery.
> 
> But then they brought his kid in and it was all downhill from there.


You would think people in Hollywood would finally get it after all these years. If it is not broken, don't try and fix it. The sure fire away to destroy any perfectly good series is to add a kid.


----------



## subeluvr

OK, here's one for all you really old [email protected] (me included)...

*Whirlybirds* late 50's IIRC


----------



## gyomtov

You remind me "Leave it to Beaver" 
LOL


----------



## Maruuk

Bring back Sky King!


----------



## subeluvr

Maruuk said:


> Bring back Sky King!


... and Penny!


----------



## olguy

I would like to see all the episodes of The Silent Service. It started after I was already on a boat in Pearl. My father-in-law watched it faithfully after his daughter and I got engaged. I know quite a few guys, younger than I that claim to have been inspired to volunteer for sub duty because of that program.


----------



## makaiguy

olguy said:


> I would like to see all the episodes of The Silent Service.


What a great suggestion!

I'd like to see an old comedy sketch show called "The Funny Side". It was hosted by Gene Kelly and had an ensemble cast featuring John Amos, Michael Lembeck, and a pre-Shirley Cindi Williams. Unfortunately, it probably didn't last long enough for there to be enough episodes to bother with.


----------



## SayWhat?

Something reminded me earlier of "Lois & Clark"


----------



## Maruuk

Loved The Silent Service, and especially when they played the incredible Navy Hymn during the end credits as the sub slowly sank beneath the waves!

"Eternal Father, Strong to save,
Whose arm hath bound the restless wave,
Who bid'st the mighty Ocean deep
Its own appointed limits keep;
O hear us when we cry to thee,
for those in peril on the sea."

Hear it here:


----------



## Maruuk

A lot of young boys got a funny unfamiliar feeling watching Penny...


----------



## joshjr

I read today that season 1 of Dennis The Menace with Jay North is coming to DVD on March 29. All season 1 episodes uncut. I cant wait. I loved that show when I was growing up. I think my kids will like it as well.


----------



## cj9788

From 83 or 84 I wouldn't mind seeing the show Riptide again.


----------



## fluffybear

cj9788 said:


> From 83 or 84 I wouldn't mind seeing the show Riptide again.


Riptide ran from 1984 to 1986 on NBC usually right after A-Team. It was one of my favorites for the time. When I lived in Southern California, I worked right around the corner from where they filmed in Redondo Beach. Every time I went to lunch down at the harbor, I could not help think about that show..
Reruns were running for a while on one of the cable channels several years back (before they loaded there schedules with reruns of L&O) but that is one show I would not mind seeing again.


----------



## cj9788

I also wouldnt mind watching Remington Steele or Moonlighting again. Those were great tuesday nights. I had to use the glorious Panasonic VHS to record one while I watched the other.


----------



## cj9788

Quantum leap and Sliders was just suggested to me by my wife. I think SyFy was showing those a while back.


----------



## fluffybear

cj9788 said:


> I also wouldnt mind watching Remington Steele or Moonlighting again. Those were great tuesday nights. I had to use the glorious Panasonic VHS to record one while I watched the other.


hated Moonlighting (not a Bruce Willis fan) but did really like Remington Steele. I sometimes forget that the show ran for 5 years as it felt like it was gone so quickly!

Since I am thinking about great looking ladies of that era (Stephanie Zimbalist), Buck Rogers in the 25th Century (Erin Gray, Pamela Hensley, & Markie Post) is a must for any Retro channel. I know RTN was showing repeats of Buck Rogers a year or two back but if I remember correctly, it did not last very long..


----------



## cj9788

Erin Grey, yummy, I loved her in Silver spoons, which reminds me of The jason bateman show It's your move.


----------



## Drucifer

The Lone Ranger

Sugarfoot

Maverick

77 Sunset Strip

Cheyenne

Ed Sullivan

Have Gun, Will Travel

Rawhide


----------



## SayWhat?

Riptide and Sliders were good although Sliders slid a bit after they started changing the format later on.

Cheyenne is still on Westerns with HGWT, Maverick and Lawman.

Steele would be good but that's another one where they tampered with the format.

Buck Rogers is still on RTN Saturday evenings.

And if you're into it, some of the Roy Rogers/Dale Evans flicks are on RFDTV along with some other old country type shows.


----------



## B Newt

I remember " Way Out ". It was a great Sci FI scary show.


----------



## Maruuk

Way Out was excellent, as was Panic! And let's not forget the Richard Boone show with that amazing repertory company that cast the same folks week after week in new roles. Most innovative thing on TV ever. And I got to drool at Laura Devon in a tight sweater every week! Talk about little boys with funny feelings...


----------



## maartena

Well, for some reason I liked some of the shows that.... just didn't make the cut.... the most. And what I mean by that is not the shows that everyone watched, but the ones that got cancelled after a few years, perhaps B-rated.

1) Midnight Caller






Not sure if anyone even REMEMBERS this show, but it ran from 1988 to 1991, and is about a cop who quit the force and became a DJ, but still solving crimes. I lived in The Netherlands in the early nineties, where Midnight Caller was on as a show that started at midnight. I always used to watch it, and fall asleep after the words "Goodnight America, wherever you are".

2) Allo' Allo.






This show actually NEVER broadcast on U.S. Television. It is a British comedy about World War 2, and the happenings around a cafe in a small French village. It is absolutely hilarious, and I used to watch the repeats of this show for years. It was highly successful and ran 9 seasons.

3) Tour of Duty






Vietnam, somewhat romanticized, built on the success of the movie "Platoon" it follows a group of soldiers during their tour of duty in Vietnam. An outstanding series, in my opinion....

There's three that I would turn my TV on for!


----------



## SayWhat?

Midnight Caller was pretty good. Had some elements of The Equalizer in it.

I think Allo Allo ran on some of the PBS stations for a while. Then there was Dad's Army also.


----------



## fluffybear

If we are going to include shows from across the pond, I'll add 3 more:

Black Adder
Thin Blue Line
Keeping up Appearances

I would include 'Are you Being Served' but I hated the shows which they made during the 1980's.


----------



## subeluvr

Funny feelings?

The *Avengers*... Emma Peel... wah wah wah


----------



## cj9788

I loved ¿Qué Pasa, U.S.A.? back in the 70's growing up in a Cuban American family we appreciated that show so much. I think WPBT ch 2 in miami still runs it every now and then.

_¿Qué Pasa, USA? is America's first bilingual situation comedy. The program explores the trials and tribulations faced by the Peña family of Miami as they struggle to cope with a new country and a new language. The series focuses on the identity crisis of the members of the family as they are pulled in one direction by their elders - who want to maintain Cuban values and traditions - and pulled in other directions by the pressures of living in a predominantly Anglo society.

The series is bilingual, reflecting the mix of language often heard in Cuban-American neighborhoods - from Spanish in the home and English at the supermarket to the inevitable combining of both into "Spanglish."_


----------



## Paul Secic

makaiguy said:


> What a great suggestion!
> 
> I'd like to see an old comedy sketch show called "The Funny Side". It was hosted by Gene Kelly and had an ensemble cast featuring John Amos, Michael Lembeck, and a pre-Shirley Cindi Williams. Unfortunately, it probably didn't last long enough for there to be enough episodes to bother with.


I'd like to see The Ann Southern Show. TVLAND had it about 20 years ago.


----------



## paul91

I would like to see Dear John that ran from 1988-1992, based off of the BBC show, had Judd Hirsch from Taxi on the show and Jere Burns which is great. I cant seem to find it anywhere to watch.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

The Paper Chase. "Mr. Hart"!


----------



## cj9788

I told my mom about this thread and she said she would not mind seeing Dallas, Knotts Landing, Dynasty & Falcon crest.


----------



## fluffybear

cj9788 said:


> I told my mom about this thread and she said she would not mind seeing Dallas, Knotts Landing, Dynasty & Falcon crest.


We probably should also include SOAP..


----------



## subeluvr

TheRatPatrol said:


> The Paper Chase. "Mr. Hart"!


Mr. Hart, here's a dime. Call your mother and tell her there is serious doubt about you becoming a lawyer.


----------



## mreposter

ELLERY QUEEN starring Jim Hutton. 
This is an old favorite of mine that was finally released on DVD a few months ago. Sadly, it only lasted one season.


----------



## cj9788

fluffybear said:


> We probably should also include SOAP..


I love that show. One of my favs thanks for rminding me about it!

_ "This is story of two sisters Jessica Tate and mary Campbel. These are the Tates & these are the Campbels, and this is Soap!" _


----------



## cj9788

Chuck and Bob mind reading.


----------



## Paul Secic

SIvie1 said:


> ALF.


ALF, Father Knows Best, Highway Patrol, Perry Mason, Cisco Kid, Who's the Boss and more are on HULU.


----------



## makaiguy

mreposter said:


> ELLERY QUEEN starring Jim Hutton.
> This is an old favorite of mine that was finally released on DVD a few months ago. Sadly, it only lasted one season.


Excellent choice. We caught a few of these in the last year or so on our local RTV channel -- of course it's a digital subcarrier so they were in glorious standard definition. Enjoyed them all again on DVD fom Netflix.

Along the same lines, the excellent A&E Nero Wolfe series with Maury Chaykin as Wolfe and Timothy Hutton as Archie from a decade ago is lots of fun, especially if you enjoyed the novels by Rex Stout. Also featured an excellent ensemble cast with some luscious early appearances by Kari Matchett. These are available on DVD.

There also was an earlier series Nero Wolfe series with William Conrad and Lee Horsley. Seemed good at the time but the Chaykin/Hutton series was better. I haven't been able to locate this on disc, so our only shot at this might be for it to run on one of these able outlets.


----------



## iceturkee

route 66, lou grant and highway patrol (currently airing on THIS tv).


----------



## iceturkee

subeluvr said:


> ... and Penny!


how about circus boy with mickey braddock, who later became mickey dolenz of the monkees.


----------



## Paul Secic

subeluvr said:


> OK, here's one for all you really old [email protected] (me included)...
> 
> *Whirlybirds* late 50's IIRC


I remember that one. What about Checkmate with Sabaston Cabot? Lawyer show ***


----------



## reber1b

Paul Secic said:


> I'd like to see The Ann Southern Show. TVLAND had it about 20 years ago.


Yeah, that and Private Secretary with Ann.


----------



## mreposter

makaiguy said:


> Along the same lines, the excellent A&E Nero Wolfe series with Maury Chaykin as Wolfe and Timothy Hutton as Archie from a decade ago is lots of fun, especially if you enjoyed the novels by Rex Stout. Also featured an excellent ensemble cast with some luscious early appearances by Kari Matchett. These are available on DVD.


Yep, I remember the series. The ensemble cast thing was a bit strange at first - with the many of the same actors playing different supporting roles each week. But eventually it made the series all the more fun, seeing an actor go from good guy to bad guy or trying to spot who was who with all the costumes and disguises.


----------



## AntAltMike

Worldly, lone wolf type guys always had babes for secretaries and assistants back then. I grew up figuring that once I found something cool to do for a living, I'd get to have Lee Meriwether hanging around, dressing up my office.


----------



## SayWhat?

makaiguy said:


> There also was an earlier series Nero Wolfe series with William Conrad and Lee Horsley.


In earlier discussions of Buck Rogers, Pamela Hensley was mentioned and now you bring up Lee Horsely. Put them together in a jet set version of Barnaby Jones and you have "Matt Houston".


----------



## Maruuk

subeluvr said:


> Funny feelings?
> 
> The *Avengers*... Emma Peel... wah wah wah


Ah, but NOT the Emma Peel version. She was hot...








(seen here in the "Queen of Sin" ep so hot it was banned in the US)

But even hotter was the earlier Steed sidekick Kathy Gale played by...








...Honor Blackman. She had a couple of attributes up on Emma. And lest we forget get Steed sidekick...









...Purdy. Joanna Lumley. What a great show for horny little boys.


----------



## Nick

Wow! :eek2: 

Thanks...


----------



## subeluvr

Maruuk said:


> Ah, but NOT the Emma Peel version. She was hot...


Now we know what made the headlamps in her Lotus Elan POP UP


----------



## Maruuk

That reminds of all the great sports cars in old shows: The Prisoner's homemade Super Seven, her teeny-tiny '63 Lotus Elan, Rod Taylor's white Sunbeam Alpine in "Hong Kong" (1962 series), Maxwell Smart's Sunbeam Tiger (8-cyl).


----------



## cj9788

i DO NOT KNOW IF THEY SHOW IT ON ESPN CLASSIC BUT i USED TO LOVE tHE wIDE wORLD OF sPORTS. i ALSO WOULD'NT MINE SEEING rEAL pEOPLE OR tHA'S iNCREDIBLE. tHEY COULD ALSO SHOW bATTEL OF THE nETWORK sTARS, JUST AS A CALASSIC THROWBAK SO TO SPEAK.


----------



## MysteryMan

Maruuk said:


> Ah, but NOT the Emma Peel version. She was hot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (seen here in the "Queen of Sin" ep so hot it was banned in the US)
> 
> But even hotter was the earlier Steed sidekick Kathy Gale played by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Honor Blackman. She had a couple of attributes up on Emma. And lest we forget get Steed sidekick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Purdy. Joanna Lumley. What a great show for horny little boys.


You forgot Tara King played by Linda Thorson.


----------



## Maruuk

No I didn't, she's a skank. Didn't do anything to make little boys nervous.


----------



## fluffybear

I would not mind seeing 'Petrocelli' again.
While I am add it, let's also add S.W.A.T. and The Rookies


----------



## jeffshoaf

Either (or both) of the Bob Newhart shows!


----------



## BattleScott

cj9788 said:


> I love that show. One of my favs thanks for rminding me about it!
> 
> _ "This is story of two sisters Jessica Tate and mary Campbel. These are the Tates & these are the Campbels, and this is Soap!" _


The first 3 seasons are available on Hulu. Absolutely hysterical show.


----------



## Boston_bill

VEGA$ with Robert Urich although it's out on DVD now.

Wouldnt mind seeing the old Spenser For Hire either


----------



## Paul Secic

cj9788 said:


> I also wouldnt mind watching Remington Steele or Moonlighting again. Those were great tuesday nights. I had to use the glorious Panasonic VHS to record one while I watched the other.


Moonlighting was on UNIHD last year.


----------



## makaiguy

Don't think anybody's mentioned F Troop yet.


----------



## SayWhat?

For anybody that misses Jock & Miss Ellie, J.R. & Sue Ellen, Bobby & Pam or any of the other Ewings, CMT is running "Dallas" all day this Saturday.


----------



## Drucifer

David Crockett


----------



## cj9788

I always liked Nanny and the profeesor, Family Affair and My Favorite Martian.


----------



## Colorado Guy

"My Little Margie", "Surfside Six", "I married Joan", Bob Cummings show"


----------



## fluffybear

Here is a couple 'syndicated' shows I would not mind seeing again:

"Small Wonder"
"My secret Identity"
"Out of this World"


----------



## paul91

I would like to see Herman's Head that was on Fox in the early 90's...had Jennifer Anniston in the show every once in a while figured it would on dvd by now.


----------



## cj9788

paul91 said:


> I would like to see Herman's Head that was on Fox in the early 90's...had Jennifer Anniston in the show every once in a while figured it would on dvd by now.


+1 This show was awsome. Along the lines of early FOX shows i was also very fond of Parker Lewis Can't Lose.


----------



## cj9788

Just looked up Parker Lewis cant lose online and found/remebered Melanie Chartoff played the principal. She reminds of the short lived ABC answer to SNL "Fridays". I loved that show also. The gimme ganja guy and the monks who hum between words always cracked me up, I also wouldnt mind seeing the old HBO show Not Necessarily the News and showtimes Bizzare hosted by John Byner. My fav on that show was super dave osborn.


----------



## SayWhat?

I remember Small Wonder and Out of This World, but not the other one.

Herman's Head was good along with Duet and the spinoff Open House.

Parker Lewis was a take-off of Ferris Bueller sort of -- good stuff.


----------



## cj9788

SayWhat? said:


> I remember Small Wonder and Out of This World, but not the other one.
> 
> Herman's Head was good along with Duet and the spinoff Open House.
> 
> Parker Lewis was a take-off of Ferris Bueller sort of -- good stuff.


Saywhat I just noticed your avatar. Isn't that Sledgehammer. If so that was another good one.


----------



## Drucifer

Sky King


----------



## SayWhat?

cj9788 said:


> Saywhat I just noticed your avatar. Isn't that Sledgehammer. If so that was another good one.


Yep. I brought it up earlier in this thread and decided to use it. A spoof of the Dirty Harry series.


----------



## Paul Secic

BattleScott said:


> The first 3 seasons are available on Hulu. Absolutely hysterical show.


Mr. Ed was added to HULU last week.


----------



## Paul Secic

Colorado Guy said:


> "My Little Margie", "Surfside Six", "I married Joan", Bob Cummings show"


BINGO!


----------



## SayWhat?

Has anybody mentioned "The Untouchables" with Robert Stack?



Guess somebody needs to do a review and recap of the shows mentioned so far.


----------



## fluffybear

SayWhat? said:


> I remember Small Wonder and Out of This World, but not the other one.


My secret Identity ran for 3 seasons and starred Jerry O'Connell and Derek McGrath. 
Jerry O'Connell's character gains superpowers after accidentally getting in the way of a experiment of his science teacher and uses them to help people while trying to hide the powers from his mom.


----------



## SayWhat?

Well, here's a recap so far. About 190 or so. I might have missed a few; some I wasn't sure if they were actually shows or not. Many of these are running on some channel, somewhere, either OTA, Cable/Sat or both.

Petrocelli
77 Sunset Strip
A.L.F.
Alfred Hitchcock Hour
Allo' Allo
Ann Southern Show, The
Avengers, The
Banacek
Bat Masterson
Big Valley, The
Bionic Woman, The
Black Adder
Bob Cummings Show, The
Bob Hope Show, The
Bob Newhart Show, The
Bonanza
Broadway Open House
Buck Rogers in the 25th Century
Burke's Law
Burns & Allen
Cagney & Lacey
Capt. Nice
Car 54, Where Are You?
Checkmate
Cheyenne
ChiPs
Circus Boy
Cisco Kid
Columbo
Combat!
Courtship of Eddie's Father
CPO Sharkey
Dallas
Davey Crockett
Dawson's Creek
Dear John
Dennis The Menace
Dick Van **** Show, The
Donna Reed Show, The
Dragnet
Duet
Dynasty
Ed Sullivan
Eight Is Enough
Ellery Queen
Emergency!
Equalizer. The
F-Troop
Falcon Crest
Family Affair
Father Knows Best
FBI, The
Four Star Playhouse
Fugitive, The
Get Smart!
Greatest American Hero, The
Green Acres
Have Gun, Will Travel
Hawaii Five-0
Herman's Head
Highway Patrol
Hill Street Blues
Honey West
Hong Kong
House Calls
Hunter
I Married Joan
I Spy
I'm Dickens, He's Fenster
Invaders, The
Iron Horse
It's About Time
It's Your Move
Jack Benny Show, The
Jackie Gleason
John Larroquette Show, The
Johnny Quest
Kate & Allie
Keeping Up Appearances
Knott's Landing
Kojak
Kung Fu
La Femme Nikita
LA Law
Leave it to Beaver
Lois & Clark
Lone Ranger, The
Lost In Space
Lou Grant
Make Room for Daddy
Man and the Challenge, The
Man from U.N.C.L.E, The
Mannix
Matt Houston
Maverick
McHale's Navy
McMillan & Wife
Miami Vice
Midnight Caller
Misadventures of Sheriff Lobo, The
Mission Impossible
Moonlighting
Mr. Ed
Mr. Terrific
My Favorite Martian
My Little Margie
My Mother the Car
My Secret Identity
My Three Sons
N.Y.P.D.
Naked City, The
Name of the Game, The
Nanny and the Professor
Nero Wolfe
Newhart
Night Court
Odd Couple, The
One Step Beyond
Open House
Our Miss Brooks
Out of this World
Outer Limits, The
Panic!
Paper Chase, The
Parker Lewis Can't Lose
Patty Duke Show, The
Perry Mason
Pete & Gladys
Petticoat Junction
Police Squad!
Prisoner, The
Private Secretary
Quantum Leap
Quincy, ME
Rat Patrol, The
Rawhide
Real McCoys, The
Red Skelton
Remington Steele
Richard Boone Show, The
Rin Tin Tin
Riptide
Riverboat
Rockford Files, The
Rookies, The
Route 66
S.W.A.T
Saint, The
Science Fiction Theatre
Search
Second Hundred Years, The
Secret Agent
Silent Service, The
Silver Spoons
Six Million Dollar Man, The
Sky King
Sledge Hammer!
Sliders
Small Wonder
SOAP
Something So Right
Spenser for Hire
St. Elsewhere
Sugarfoot
Surfside Six
Switch
Tales of the Gold Monkey
Tales of the Unexpected
Taxi
Temperatures Rising
Texaco Show
That's Incredible!
Thin Blue Line
Three's Company
Tightrope
Tour of Duty
Trapper John, M.D.
Trouble With Father
Twelve O'Clock High
Ultraman
Untouchables, The
Valentine's Day
Vega$
Wagon Train
Walton's, The
Way Out
Whirlybirds
Who's The Boss
Wild, Wild West, The
WKRP In Cincinnati
Wonder Woman
Zorro


----------



## fluffybear

That's quite a list.


----------



## SayWhat?

Yeah, I just wish I could have done it in columns somehow so it wasn't so long.

Tabs, Indents, Tables - nothing worked.


----------



## fluffybear

SayWhat? said:


> Yeah, I just wish I could have done it in columns somehow so it wasn't so long.
> 
> Tabs, Indents, Tables - nothing worked.


Did you try creating your table/list in a word processor like MS Word then copy & paste it into the message? I seem to recall in a different thread someone mentioning that is what they had done


----------



## SayWhat?

Yeah, it just ended up jumbled and unformatted.


----------



## BattleScott

You can create a table by seperating each value with a " | " symbol and putting "TABLE" tags around them.

For example here's how the first three rows of the table below would be formatted (extra space after TABLE would be removed).

[TABLE ]A-D|E-K|L-O|P-S|T-Z
77 Sunset Strip|Ed Sullivan|La Femme Nikita|Panic!|Tales of the Gold Monkey
A.L.F.|Eight Is Enough|LA Law|Paper Chase, The|Tales of the Unexpected[/TABLE ]



A-D|E-K|L-O|P-S|T-Z
77 Sunset Strip|Ed Sullivan|La Femme Nikita|Panic!|Tales of the Gold Monkey
A.L.F.|Eight Is Enough|LA Law|Paper Chase, The|Tales of the Unexpected
Alfred Hitchcock Hour|Ellery Queen|Leave it to Beaver|Parker Lewis Can't Lose|Taxi
Allo' Allo|Emergency!|Lois & Clark|Patty Duke Show, The|Temperatures Rising
Ann Southern Show, The|Equalizer. The|Lone Ranger, The|Perry Mason|Texaco Show
Avengers, The|F-Troop|Lost In Space|Pete & Gladys|That's Incredible!
Banacek|Falcon Crest|Lou Grant|Petrocelli|Thin Blue Line
Bat Masterson|Family Affair|Make Room for Daddy|Petticoat Junction|Three's Company
Big Valley, The|Father Knows Best|Man and the Challenge, The|Police Squad!|Tightrope
Bionic Woman, The|FBI, The|Man from U.N.C.L.E, The|Prisoner, The|Tour of Duty
Black Adder|Four Star Playhouse|Mannix|Private Secretary|Trapper John, M.D.
Bob Cummings Show, The|Fugitive, The|Matt Houston|Quantum Leap|Trouble With Father
Bob Hope Show, The|Get Smart!|Maverick|Quincy, ME|Twelve O'Clock High
Bob Newhart Show, The|Greatest American Hero, The|McHale's Navy|Rat Patrol, The|Ultraman
Bonanza|Green Acres|McMillan & Wife|Rawhide|Untouchables, The
Broadway Open House|Have Gun, Will Travel|Miami Vice|Real McCoys, The|Valentine's Day
Buck Rogers in the 25th Century|Hawaii Five-0|Midnight Caller|Red Skelton|Vega$
Burke's Law|Herman's Head|Misadventures of Sheriff Lobo, The|Remington Steele|Wagon Train
Burns & Allen|Highway Patrol|Mission Impossible|Richard Boone Show, The|Walton's, The
Cagney & Lacey|Hill Street Blues|Moonlighting|Rin Tin Tin|Way Out
Capt. Nice|Honey West|Mr. Ed|Riptide|Whirlybirds
Car 54, Where Are You?|Hong Kong|Mr. Terrific|Riverboat|Who's The Boss
Checkmate|House Calls|My Favorite Martian|Rockford Files, The|Wild, Wild West, The
Cheyenne|Hunter|My Little Margie|Rookies, The|WKRP In Cincinnati
ChiPs|I Married Joan|My Mother the Car|Route 66|Wonder Woman
Circus Boy|I Spy|My Secret Identity|S.W.A.T|Zorro
Cisco Kid|I'm Dickens, He's Fenster|My Three Sons|Saint, The|
Columbo|Invaders, The|N.Y.P.D.|Science Fiction Theatre|
Combat!|Iron Horse|Naked City, The|Search|
Courtship of Eddie's Father|It's About Time|Name of the Game, The|Second Hundred Years, The|
CPO Sharkey|It's Your Move|Nanny and the Professor|Secret Agent|
Dallas|Jack Benny Show, The|Nero Wolfe|Silent Service, The
Davey Crockett|Jackie Gleason|Newhart|Silver Spoons
Dawson's Creek|John Larroquette Show, The|Night Court|Six Million Dollar Man, The
Dear John|Johnny Quest|Odd Couple, The|Sky King
Dennis The Menace|Kate & Allie|One Step Beyond|Sledge Hammer!
Dick Van **** Show, The|Keeping Up Appearances|Open House|Sliders
Donna Reed Show, The|Knott's Landing|Our Miss Brooks|Small Wonder
Dragnet|Kojak|Out of this World|SOAP
Duet|Kung Fu|Outer Limits, The|Something So Right
Dynasty|||Spenser for Hire
|||St. Elsewhere
|||Sugarfoot
|||Surfside Six
|||Switch


----------



## fluffybear

BattleScott said:


> You can create a table by seperating each value with a " | " symbol and putting "TABLE" tags around them.
> 
> For example here's how the first three rows of the table below would be formatted (extra space after TABLE would be removed).
> 
> [TABLE ]Petrocelli|Falcon Crest|McMillan & Wife|Rookies
> 77 Sunset Strip|Family Affair|Miami Vice|Route 66
> A.L.F.|Father Knows Best|Midnight Caller|S.W.A.T[/TABLE ]


Learn something new everyday - Thank You!


----------



## olguy

Thanks to SayWhat for starting the thread and making the list. And to BattleScott for making the table. Just playing around I just found a Netflix search engine to add to Firefox. Right click and search found several of these fine old programs on Netfilx. A few are Instant Play. Haven't checked them all yet but now I know some of our old favorites are available.

Speaking of old programs I just started watching A Bit of Frost, an old English detective series that started in 1992.


----------



## AntAltMike

BattleScott said:


> You can create a table by seperating each value with a " | " symbol and putting "TABLE" tags around them.


I'll bite. What key produces a " | " symbol? I made this one by copying the one posted above.


----------



## fluffybear

AntAltMike said:


> I'll bite. What key produces a " | " symbol? I made this one by copying the one posted above.


 shift+\ should do it..


----------



## BattleScott

Correct, if you really want to impress the techno-geek world (especially the Unix/Linux guys), that's called a "pipe" symbol.

Another usefull table tip is that you can create the table in a spreadsheet program such as Excel and then export it ("Save As") to a "comma delimited" text file (.csv). Fonts and formats will not be carried over.
Once you have that text file you can open it with Notepad (or Wordpad if you prefer) and do a "replace all" function replacing the "," with the "|". This can be a little tricky if the values actually contain commas as part of the values, such as "Avengers, The". In this case I removed all of the ", The's" from the titles before replacing them with the pipe symbol. 
Once you have that done, simply copy and paste into the post and wrap it with the table tags.


----------



## AntAltMike

cj9788 said:


> I always liked Nanny and the professor...


Co-starring the debonair and underappreciated Richard Long, who died of a heart attack at age 47.


----------



## SayWhat?

Well, I thought I knew BBCode, but that's what I get for thinking. I did create the list in OpenOfficeCalc (which is a spreadsheet program), and did the sorting there, but it wouldn't paste over like I thought it would.


That comma replacement issue is probably what happened to "Wild, Wild West" since part of it disappeared.

By the way, I knew it was a pipe and how to make it. I just didn't know what it did in BBCode.


----------



## BattleScott

SayWhat? said:


> That comma replacement issue is probably what happened to "Wild, Wild West" since part of it disappeared.


Yes, I didn't catch that one when I looked over the list. I updated the table to include all the complete names and organized them in labeled columns.


----------



## 4HiMarks

Funny, I did a search for Johnny Quest and it showed up on the two master lists, but nowhere else. So did the original post get deleted, or what? Anyway, I was thinking that would make a great feature film, although it is probably not PC enough for today.


----------



## cj9788

Missing from the list I thought I had mentioned previously the show Real People. I also noticed that Love American Style was not on the list I could be wrong though


----------



## fluffybear

cj9788 said:


> Missing from the list I thought I had mentioned previously the show Real People.


There's a show I would really enjoy seeing again.

Don't think I will ever forget 'Captain Sticky'


----------



## fluffybear

One more for the list:

Almost Anything Goes!


----------



## SayWhat?

4HiMarks said:


> Funny, I did a search for Johnny Quest and it showed up on the two master lists, but nowhere else. So did the original post get deleted, or what?


It's there somewhere, but it may have been misspelled. There were also a couple I added that I thought of while doing the list that won't be in any other posts.

Now I just wish there was a way to edit the list without having to repost it.


----------



## mystic7

Glen_D said:


> It's mostly movies, but they do have a few classic B&W series, mostly airing in the early A.M. The Outer Limits, Sea Hunt, Bat Masterson, Highway Patrol, Patty Duke, Mister Ed. They have Stargate: SG-1 on Sunday nights.


You wanna hear something freaky? I had to sit in the Social Security office for a few hours a week or so ago for my son's SSI. There's a tv in there running social security related video. Well, guess what they did? They actually rounded up the entire original cast of the Patty Duke Show (including the father!) and they act out a bit about how easy (yeah, right!) it is to sign up for social security benefits these days. Patty Duke was playing Patty and Kathy, oh, and the social security office that Patty went to was located in Brooklyn Heights. I wish they had the sound on (although after 3 cycles around I'm sure I would have thrown a chair at the tv). Anyway...

Oh yeah, finally someone besides me who remembers I'm Dickens, He's Fenster. John Astin's pal and partner was Marty Engles, don't forget.

And as long as I can't shut up let me add another show from the 60's I haven't seen since it was taken off the air. Captain Nice.


----------



## snow bunny

Apple's Way, only ran about a year but still was a great show


----------



## cj9788

This maybe diffrenent gener but iloved watching the old Match Game pm And Match Game 7x on game show network. Wouldnt mind seeing old price is right from the 70's or Jokers Wild Or Tic Tac Dough. And any Family Fued with Richard Dawson


----------



## BattleScott

SayWhat? said:


> It's there somewhere, but it may have been misspelled. There were also a couple I added that I thought of while doing the list that won't be in any other posts.
> 
> Now I just wish there was a way to edit the list without having to repost it.


I would just edit the first post of the thread to include the list, then whenever you want to revise the list just edit that first post.


----------



## fluffybear

cj9788 said:


> This maybe diffrenent gener but iloved watching the old Match Game pm And Match Game 7x on game show network. Wouldnt mind seeing old price is right from the 70's or Jokers Wild Or Tic Tac Dough. And any Family Fued with Richard Dawson


Wasn't GSN at one time showing the old Tic Tac Dough shows?

Jokers Wild with Jack Berry, Great show!

A couple more game shows I wouldn't mind seeing again:

Liars Club 
To Tell the Truth


----------



## B Newt

How about "Time Tunnel"?


----------



## mystic7

Ah! Here's one! If I never see it again that'll be cool, but this is a trivia question I've never had the opportunity to ask...until NOW! After Happy Days, Ron Howard starred in another half hour drama/comedy. Does anyone remember the name of the show (without using google!)?


----------



## fluffybear

I know he was the narrator for Arrested Development but that was long after Happy Days.

I remember NBC promoting how Ron Howard was coming to NBC after Happy Days but I am not sure if hat was as a star or director..


----------



## MysteryMan

mystic7 said:


> Ah! Here's one! If I never see it again that'll be cool, but this is a trivia question I've never had the opportunity to ask...until NOW! After Happy Days, Ron Howard starred in another half hour drama/comedy. Does anyone remember the name of the show (without using google!)?


Does Laverne & Shirley count?


----------



## trainman

fluffybear said:


> Wasn't GSN at one time showing the old Tic Tac Dough shows?
> 
> Jokers Wild with Jack Berry, Great show!
> 
> A couple more game shows I wouldn't mind seeing again:
> 
> Liars Club
> To Tell the Truth


Yes, GSN used to run "Tic Tac Dough," "The Joker's Wild," and "To Tell the Truth," but they apparently weren't getting the ratings (and they wanted to concentrate on newer/original game shows). Although, actually, I wouldn't be surprised if "To Tell the Truth" shows up again as part of a late-late-night one-hour block of black-and-white shows that keeps going on and off the GSN lineup.

They also used to run old episodes of "The Price Is Right" (both the '50s/'60s version with Bill Cullen and '70s/'80s Bob Barker episodes), but apparently, the current owners of the show are no longer willing to license the reruns to GSN because they don't want to distract from the current episodes on CBS.


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Does Laverne & Shirley count?


Ron Howard though only did one or two guest appearances on Laverne and Shirley (that I remember) and that would have been early on in the shows run plus I believe Laverne and Shirley was canceled prior to Happy Days.


----------



## SayWhat?

At least GSN still runs the old "Match Game".

Maybe we need a classic game shows thread.


----------



## Maruuk

Love to see "Guestward Ho" back! Though I suppose these days it might be a bit "misconstrued" as a title. Actually, I just want to see Joanne Dru in a tight sweater again. It made lots of little boys feel "funny"...


----------



## Maruuk

Ok, crowd source time gang. What was the TV show with a big cast, around 1963-64. And it's theme was like "Big Country" or something (I know, that was a western). But this was about the modern West, Colorado or something, and it was kind of a Dallas-style soap opera with this gorgeous woman and her family and business and stuff, there were giant ranches and big sky and all this intrigue. But for the life of me, can't recall the name. It was an expensive, pretty high-profile show, too. It' was like "The Big West" or something.

Must have the period wrong, there's nothing in that period like that.


----------



## Maruuk

A GREAT show in around '64 was East Side/West Side with George C. Scott. About a brutally underfunded hospital in NYC. Startlingly honest and fresh show for the time. And could be very darkly funny, a trait way ahead of its time.


----------



## SayWhat?

> It was an expensive, pretty high-profile show, too. It' was like "The Big West" or something.


Are you talking about "The Big Valley" with Barbara Stanwyck, Linda Evans, Richard Long, Lee Majors, etc. ?


----------



## Maruuk

It had the scope of the Big Valley but that was an old West period show, right? Barbara Stanwyck.


----------



## subeluvr

Maruuk said:


> A GREAT show in around '64 was East Side/West Side with George C. Scott. About a brutally underfunded hospital in NYC. Startlingly honest and fresh show for the time. And could be very darkly funny, a trait way ahead of its time.


IIRC that show was based on the movie *The Hospital* which George C. Scott was in along with Dianna Rigg and Barnard Hughes.


----------



## cj9788

Maruuk said:


> Ok, crowd source time gang. What was the TV show with a big cast, around 1963-64. And it's theme was like "Big Country" or something (I know, that was a western). But this was about the modern West, Colorado or something, and it was kind of a Dallas-style soap opera with this gorgeous woman and her family and business and stuff, there were giant ranches and big sky and all this intrigue. But for the life of me, can't recall the name. It was an expensive, pretty high-profile show, too. It' was like "The Big West" or something.
> 
> Must have the period wrong, there's nothing in that period like that.


Sounds alot like Dynasty to me. Didn't the carringtons live in Denver?


----------



## olguy

This thread caused me to search Netflix. Today I watched the first 4 episodes of Have Gun, Will Travel on Netflix Instant. 4 down, 35 to go for season 1. :lol: And guess what? A 30 minute episode has 25 minutes of the program. The first season of Rockford Files is in the queue. I've also watched the first episode of a British detective program A Touch of Frost from 1992. Fawlty Towers is in the queue also. And there will be many more.


----------



## QCGUY1

Where's ALF AT?:bang


----------



## fluffybear

Was watching something the other night which made think of a couple more game shows:

Tattle Tales
Gong Show
Dating Game


----------



## cj9788

QCGUY1 said:


> Where's ALF AT?:bang


http://www.hulu.com/alf


----------



## Maruuk

Wow, maybe it was Dynasty! Lemme check...

Naw, close but no cigar. Much later period: early 80's. But Dynasty did have an amazing cast:

John Forsythe
Linda Evans
Joan Collins
Pamela Sue Martin
Catherine Oxenberg
Heather Locklear
Diahann Carroll


----------



## olguy

QCGUY1 said:


> Where's ALF AT?:bang


Netflix has the DVD for seasons 1 - 4. No instant though.


----------



## fluffybear

olguy said:


> Netflix has the DVD for seasons 1 - 4. No instant though.


4 seasons are also available on Hulu


----------



## SayWhat?

T.H.E. Cat

(Swiped from the Green Hornet thread.)


----------



## BenJF3

For those who like Retro shows, but would like new content may I suggest episodes from Retro Film Studios. We basically make fan films with no actual budget. I work with them on the Star Trek: Phase II webisodes and a pilot is also being worked on for Buck Rogers Begins in which Gil Gerard and Erin Gray have cameos. Future projects include episodes of the Wild Wild West!

Here is the Teaser Intro for the forthcoming episode Enemy Starfleet:






All but one of those explosions are actual pyrotechnics! This was all filmed in Upstate New York.

Here is a brief clip from the Pilot of Buck Rogers Begins:






These projects are a blast to work on!


----------



## Paul Secic

SayWhat? said:


> T.H.E. Cat
> 
> (Swiped from the Green Hornet thread.)


What about Superman? Black & white and color.


----------



## lwilli201

It would be great if someone would run "Combat" with Vic Morrow. I am in the middle of watching "The Rat Patrol" and "Babylon 5" on Netflix.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

lwilli201 said:


> It would be great if someone would run "Combat" with Vic Morrow. I am in the middle of watching *"The Rat Patrol"* and "Babylon 5" on Netflix.


Why thank you. :lol:

Going to have 26 episodes of Green Hornet tonight.


----------



## fireponcoal

Green hornet, oh yeah! They've been on my mind because of the film. Not that interested in the film to be honest.


----------



## SayWhat?

^^ Well, they've been running all day today. Part 2 of "Invasion from Outer Space" where the mad scientists steals an H-bomb is on now.


----------



## lwilli201

TheRatPatrol said:


> Why thank you. :lol:
> 
> Going to have 26 episodes of Green Hornet tonight.


I was amazed at the very good PQ of the Green Hornet. I am now in the middle of Season 2 of Babylon 5 and I am totally hooked. I had forgotten how well it was written and how accurately it depicts the human race.


----------



## bullitt

How about Ben Gazarra in "Run For Your Life"


----------



## Paul Secic

MysteryMan said:


> Does Laverne & Shirley count?


Laverne & Shirley is on The HUB at 11 PM EST Monday through Thursday.


----------



## Paul Secic

olguy said:


> This thread caused me to search Netflix. Today I watched the first 4 episodes of Have Gun, Will Travel on Netflix Instant. 4 down, 35 to go for season 1. :lol: And guess what? A 30 minute episode has 25 minutes of the program. The first season of Rockford Files is in the queue. I've also watched the first episode of a British detective program A Touch of Frost from 1992. Fawlty Towers is in the queue also. And there will be many more.


The Rockford Files is on HULU. I watched all of the episodes!


----------



## Paul Secic

QCGUY1 said:


> Where's ALF AT?:bang


HULU.


----------



## SayWhat?

bullitt said:


> How about Ben Gazarra in "Run For Your Life"


Check your local RTN station if you have one. It's in rotation so it may or may not be running right now.


----------



## mystic7

WRONG, LOSER!!!! Just kidding. No, the name of the show, and hold on to your brain synapses because they're about to get a jolt, was "Primrose Lane" on ABC. Remember now? Is your brain getting that tooth on tin foil sensation from that one? I even remember the opening lines of the theme song. Why, I don't know, I only watched it once and it was only on for like half a season.

Primrose Lane!
Life's a family on Primrose Lane
Just a family on Primrose Lane.... luckily my memory gives out after that.

EDIT: Oops, sorry, I thought there was only one post after my initial comment. Now I've have to go back and find the post I'm commenting on here. Grrrr....

EDIT 2: OK, too many responses, but my comment above is the answer to the trivia question I asked about the tv show Ron Howard appeared in (as a regular) after Happy Days. As for that "Big Valley" type show someone else asked about, was it "High Chapparel"?


----------



## Maruuk

mystic7 said:


> As for that "Big Valley" type show someone else asked about, was it "High Chaparral"?


That was a Western period show wasn't it? This was a modern show like a Colorado/rancher version of "Dynasty", big budget, lots of stars. Lost to the ages.


----------



## jerry downing

mystic7 said:


> Ah! Here's one! If I never see it again that'll be cool, but this is a trivia question I've never had the opportunity to ask...until NOW! After Happy Days, Ron Howard starred in another half hour drama/comedy. Does anyone remember the name of the show (without using google!)?


I remember a short lived show called "The Smith Family" where he played a police detectives kid.


----------



## mystic7

jerry downing said:


> I remember a short lived show called "The Smith Family" where he played a police detectives kid.


Ironically we're both right. Just googled to see if there was any connection and it turns out Primrose Lane was the totally irrelevent theme song to The Smith Family. Since my memory of the show was so vague I thought the theme song title was the name of the show as well.


----------



## mashandhogan

I Would like to see a Star Trek Channel: Trek all the time


----------



## cj9788

Ba Ba Blacksheep. I think they were showing it on History Channel in early 2000. I loved that show and the cocky SOB Robert Conrad. I think he did the EverReady battery commercial where he would dare you to knock it off his shoulder. And speaking of Robert Conrad The Wild Wild West I believe someone already mentioned it.


----------



## fluffybear

cj9788 said:


> Ba Ba Blacksheep. I think they were showing it on History Channel in early 2000. I loved that show and the cocky SOB Robert Conrad. I think he did the EverReady battery commercial where he would dare you to knock it off his shoulder. And speaking of Robert Conrad The Wild Wild West I believe someone already mentioned it.


Black Sheep Squadron is currently on RTV.


----------



## cj9788

fluffybear said:


> Black Sheep Squadron is currently on RTV.


Damn you DISH NETWORK! They do not carry the SFLA affiliate of RTN WHDT. UGH!


----------



## Glen_D

fluffybear said:


> Black Sheep Squadron is currently on RTV.


Which is great, if RTV is available in your market. It isn't in mine, and neither is AntennaTV, or MeTV. But isn't Black Sheep Squadron (at least some of it) available on DVD?

Fans of some of these classic series are effectively shut out when they air on a service that isn't available in their market, aren't shown on any nationally-distributed Cable/satellite network, Netflix, or Hulu, and haven't been released on DVD.


----------



## fluffybear

Glen_D said:


> Which is great, if RTV is available in your market. It isn't in mine, and neither is AntennaTV, or MeTV. But isn't Black Sheep Squadron (at least some of it) available on DVD?
> 
> Fans of some of these classic series are effectively shut out when they air on a service that isn't available in their market, aren't shown on any nationally-distributed Cable/satellite network, Netflix, or Hulu, and haven't been released on DVD.


Yes, the first season is available on 2 volume DVD for a few years now. I have not seen any type of announcement though for season 2 so it might be a long while..


----------



## SayWhat?

For whatever it's worth, the Sleuth Channel has been picking up some older shows like Charley's Angels and TJ Hooker.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

SayWhat? said:


> For whatever it's worth, the Sleuth Channel has been picking up some older shows like Charley's Angels and TJ Hooker.


Universal HD (564) is also showing both in HD.


----------



## Wisegoat

lwilli201 said:


> I am now in the middle of Season 2 of Babylon 5 and I am totally hooked. I had forgotten how well it was written and how accurately it depicts the human race.


Once you finish watching each episode, check out the Lurkers Guide (_www.midwinter.com/lurk/*lurker*.html__). _Great synopsis and inside commentary from JMS himself.

By far, the best TV show ever written. If you don't have tears in your eyes when you see Sleeping in Light, the series finale, you are not Human and have not been hooked by the writing.

Check out the novels as well. They flesh out a lot of the stuff we didn't see or was hinted about, such as the Telepath War. They are similar to how Lucasfilm treated the Star Wars novel, as they are considered canon.

This was why I liked Lost. Episodic shows where everything is interconnected is rare these days. Takes great writing and viewers who like a Soap Opera type style.


----------



## SayWhat?

Remember that B5 was not intended as an episodic series. From inception it was to be a 'novel for television' to be told in five seasons. It survived a number of problems and the fifth season wasn't quite as planned.


----------



## paul91

I think Chico and the Man would be a good show to watch once again.


----------



## Wisegoat

SayWhat? said:


> Remember that B5 was not intended as an episodic series. From inception it was to be a 'novel for television' to be told in five seasons. It survived a number of problems and the fifth season wasn't quite as planned.


True, TNT mucked up Season 5 and Crusade. However, I think it is a testament to JMS and his writing skills that he was able to cope with those changes, the folding of PTEN and actors making decisions to leave and still tell the story more or less as he intended.

There was a quote from him about it being like writing a novel on a wall for everyone to see and having no way to go back and fix anything in the past.

I still think it is the best writing that has ever been on television. I wish more series and stations would take chances on things like this. Lost wasn't quite the same, but has been the closest thing to B5 I have seen in the last few years.


----------



## Paul Secic

lwilli201 said:


> It would be great if someone would run "Combat" with Vic Morrow. I am in the middle of watching "The Rat Patrol" and "Babylon 5" on Netflix.


Ask TVLAND! I'm teasing you. They'd run it for 8 days and forget about it.


----------



## Paul Secic

For you Chicago Hope fans:

http://www.hulu.com/search?query=Chicago+Hope&st=0&fs=


----------



## Nick

Did anyone say China Beach? (Dana Delany)


----------



## phrelin

Nick said:


> Did anyone say China Beach? (Dana Delany)


Glad you did. One of my favorite shows ever, partly I guess because my wife's late younger sister was a Army nurse in Vietnam.

While "China Beach" was hardly Delany's first role, it made her immediately recognizable. It was similarly important to many actors, including (if anyone doesn't recognize the names and click on the links and you'll likely be surprised)Michael Boatman, Marg Helgenberger, Jeff Kober, and Robert Picardo.

And I recommend Vietnam Nurses with Dana Delany. But, be warned, I might have sniffled a bit when WE premiered it in 2006 along with episodes of "China Beach."


----------



## cj9788

phrelin said:


> Glad you did. One of my favorite shows ever, partly I guess because my wife's late younger sister was a Army nurse in Vietnam.
> 
> While "China Beach" was hardly Delany's first role, it made her immediately recognizable. It was similarly important to many actors, including (if anyone doesn't recognize the names and click on the links and you'll likely be surprised)Michael Boatman, Marg Helgenberger, Jeff Kober, and Robert Picardo.
> 
> And I recommend Vietnam Nurses with Dana Delany. But, be warned, I might have sniffled a bit when WE premiered it in 2006 along with episodes of "China Beach."


That show always reminded of the 1984 movie Purple Hearts With Ken Whal and Cheryl Ladd. One of my favorites.


----------



## phrelin

cj9788 said:


> That show always reminded of the 1984 movie Purple Hearts With Ken Whal and Cheryl Ladd. One of my favorites.


Yeah, that was an under-appreciated movie at it's time. I was surprised to see it at Amazon as it wasn't available for years.


----------



## Nick

phrelin said:


> Glad you did. One of my favorite shows ever, partly I guess because my wife's late younger sister was a Army nurse in Vietnam.
> 
> While "China Beach" was hardly Delany's first role, it made her immediately recognizable. It was similarly important to many actors, including (if anyone doesn't recognize the names and click on the links and you'll likely be surprised)Michael Boatman, Marg Helgenberger, Jeff Kober, and Robert Picardo.
> 
> And I recommend Vietnam Nurses with Dana Delany. But, be warned, I might have sniffled a bit when WE premiered it in 2006 along with episodes of "China Beach."


I came in on the tail end of the original China Beach series and missed the WE reruns so I don't remember that many episodes, but the opening theme (_"Reflections"_, The Supremes) and credit roll seldom failed to choke me up. I didn't make it to Nam, but I was in Korea (Osan AFB) in the late '50s after the war.

The China Beach opening sequence was so powerfully moving to me that it still brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it -- like M.A.S.H. on steroids and without the comedy.


----------

